# Snake locator



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I need to find a locator for my snake, but can't recall what we used at the other shop. What I do remember is that we would clip it on the metal snake, and ground the other side with a prod rod, and then the box would split in half. One half you plugged the cables into, the other was the part that would make the sound. 

I do not have a sewer camera, and for the time, I just need something to clip on my snake(k-1500) and give a general locate. 

Unfortunately cast iron pipe, close electrical lines would interfere, but its the best I can do at this time.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That sounds like an old Goldak. What color was it?

Mark


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> That sounds like an old Goldak. What color was it?
> 
> Mark


It was orange. 

I'm looking for my best option.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think the transmitter is as important as the receiver/locator. 

The Ridgid Navitrack stuff is pretty good.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cast iron is so difficult to find. A sonde is your best bet for cast. They sell sondes that screw onto rodders.

If you can rent a 10 watt unit try clamping onto the pipe.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Indie said:


> It was orange.
> 
> I'm looking for my best option.



That is an old Goldak which is no longer sold. You can still find them on eBay on occasional.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLDAK-LC-6...499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a79d2509b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLDAK-TR-5...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cd0d03a9

While I have used these on cast iron, they are not meant for it.

A NaviTrack and transmitter is your best option if you can afford it.

Mark


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> That is an old Goldak which is no longer sold. You can still find them on eBay on occasional.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLDAK-LC-6...499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a79d2509b
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say they were that old. Pretty sure he replaced on once while I worked there, so they might be an older version. Years ago someone, and I think it was slickrick posted a picture of one.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you checked Ebay Indie sometimes you u cab find good deals


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Indie said:


> I wouldn't say they were that old. Pretty sure he replaced on once while I worked there, so they might be an older version. Years ago someone, and I think it was slickrick posted a picture of one.


This is their current split box unit.

http://www.goldak.com/inner/pipeandcable/902_SPLITBOX(sm).shtml

Mark


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

This might be what you want Indie? You can attach these to the cable and then find them with a locator just like a camera head!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out these company, they make great stuff. 

http://www.prototek.net/index.php


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Will said:


> Check out these company, they make great stuff.
> 
> http://www.prototek.net/index.php


There you go that is the ones I have used before but I didn't know who made em! They are about the size of a 20 gauge shotshell!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I use the metrotech 810dx to locate with my k1500.
Works pretty good for me.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Prototek makes a spring carrier that fits the 7/8 ridgid cable. It has the same female end as your cable. You can put a sonde inside the spring carrier and locate it while using your cable. I have several of their transmitters and receivers. They are great for drain locating at a reasonable cost.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Indie said:


> I need to find a locator for my snake, but can't recall what we used at the other shop. What I do remember is that we would clip it on the metal snake, and ground the other side with a prod rod, and then the box would split in half. One half you plugged the cables into, the other was the part that would make the sound.
> 
> I do not have a sewer camera, and for the time, I just need something to clip on my snake(k-1500) and give a general locate.
> 
> Unfortunately cast iron pipe, close electrical lines would interfere, but its the best I can do at this time.


This is what I use. If you use a Ridgid cable you buy the adaptor and just snap it on the end of your snake. Run it down the line and locate it with your 512hz locator. I use this instead of the camera with built in sonde if the line is full of water and you can't see anything anyway. Real time saver.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Remote-Transmitter/EN/index.htm

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The bear said:


> Prototek makes a spring carrier that fits the 7/8 ridgid cable. It has the same female end as your cable. You can put a sonde inside the spring carrier and locate it while using your cable. I have several of their transmitters and receivers. They are great for drain locating at a reasonable cost.


I bought mine through AJ for the 5/8 and 7/8 sectional. The 5/8 will go right through a 2" ci ptrap.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TerryO said:


> This is what I use. If you use a Ridgid cable you buy the adaptor and just snap it on the end of your snake. Run it down the line and locate it with your 512hz locator. I use this instead of the camera with built in sonde if the line is full of water and you can't see anything anyway. Real time saver.
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Remote-Transmitter/EN/index.htm
> 
> Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


How do you feed that down the drain? Won't all the spinning and banging break it? 

At this point I'm ready to invest in the equipment, so I am looking for the good, better, best options. 

Mr. Biz says a Brick with Navitrack II.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I say Prototek is the best for locating, for a camera if you want to spend the coin, the SeeSnake.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Indie said:


> *How do you feed that down the drain? Won't all the spinning and banging break it? *
> 
> At this point I'm ready to invest in the equipment, so I am looking for the good, better, best options.
> 
> Mr. Biz says a Brick with Navitrack II.


No.


----------

